

The Planned Obsolescence of Consumer Technology - wodlander
http://glipho.com/dave-cullen/the-planned-obsolescence-of-consumer-technology

======
transfire
Consider that a C64 ran GEOS GUI on 1MHz processor with 64K of RAM. Compare
that to today's 1GHz with 4GB RAM -- 1,000 times faster processor and 62,000
times more memory. It boggles the mind that so much is still so slow.

------
jejones3141
Sorry, but this sounds like it should be on The Onion. Would the IBDI prefer
that technology not advance?

